# Gold Tip arrows



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Just to update. I was shooting at ranges up to 60 yards with both sets of arrows and all impacted together. My groups are better than ever now! They seem like a perfect fit to my Pearson Advantage set to 29/70


----------



## pogodog (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm shooting the gold tip ultralight 22 (.005" straightness) and I would agree these arrows are great. They group awesome at 60#s out of my alphamax.
I shot 2612 for the first half of league and now the G.T. 22 and I actually like the g.t. better. - Of course they get out of the bow quicker but it seems to hit center every shot instead of cutting lines. The .005 arrows are a great price and very well constructed. I'm buying another dozen for 3d this spring.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jan 23, 2009)

The XT's are great arrows. I shot them in the late 90's before trying the Easton Axis for a couple years. I went back to the XT's and don't see myself switching anytime soon. The XT's shoot very well and are extremely tough. I shot 20+ 3d shoots last year and had a few mulligans. Each arrow I missed with came back in one piece. One arrow hit a solid ash tree dead on. The tree kept my insert but the arrow was fine. 

My Axis arrow would've expanded like a hollow point. It didn't take much for the Axis arrows to split at the tip. Oh, and the XT's are much cheaper.


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

The goldtips do shoot very well. They are very tough too...i have not broken one yet(other then robinhoods).


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have 6 XT's with FOB's 6 with Fusion...6 Vapor's with FOB's and 6 with Fusion. I am shooting this afternoon at LONG range..


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

MoNofletch said:


> I have 6 XT's with FOB's 6 with Fusion...6 Vapor's with FOB's and 6 with Fusion. I am shooting this afternoon at LONG range..


Im excited to see what the results are.I hunt with the expedition hunters.Because my budget was low at the time.I do plan to purchase the XT hunters next time.


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

After i destroy all my FMJs on my Allegiance, i will try some 7595s out of it. For some reason 5575s do not fly well out of it. My guardian and my nitrous love the 5575s though.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I am right were I want to be with these....................


----------



## arielassult (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got some pro hunters i like them


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i shoot the gold tip ultralight 400, its mid winter and the arrows ive shot in league the paint on gold tip design has a sticky/melt feel. i shoot a wisker biscut but im going back to a drop. not sure if thats causing the sticky issue but i sanded the logo off mine when i refletched them.


----------



## jim-bo (Feb 10, 2010)

*Gold Tip XT hunters*

I made the switch from Easton St Epics and I don't think that I will ever go back, I really liked the Epics but the durability of the Gold Tips absolutely amazed me. The only damaged arrows that I have are from arrow contacts and robin hoods. I bought mine with the 4" vantecs and they worked surprisingly well, but I have re-fletched some with blazer's and I really like them. I am going to buy the bare shafts next, I heard that if you cut 2" off the back and the remainder off of the front of the shaft that they you get better straightness; has anybody heard of this as well, or tried it with the XT's?


----------



## fkirwan (Mar 18, 2010)

Is 480 the total weight of your arrow?


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*GT's*

I have to agree. I have used other arrows, but then Gold Tips are very tough, high quality, and shoot great. I do not plan any arrow changes any time soon. (Hunter XT's 5575)


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

fkirwan said:


> Is 480 the total weight of your arrow?


YES 480 total weight.


----------



## efauth3 (Apr 7, 2009)

jim-bo said:


> I made the switch from Easton St Epics and I don't think that I will ever go back, I really liked the Epics but the durability of the Gold Tips absolutely amazed me. The only damaged arrows that I have are from arrow contacts and robin hoods. I bought mine with the 4" vantecs and they worked surprisingly well, but I have re-fletched some with blazer's and I really like them. I am going to buy the bare shafts next, I heard that if you cut 2" off the back and the remainder off of the front of the shaft that they you get better straightness; has anybody heard of this as well, or tried it with the XT's?


Cut equally from both ends for optimum performance.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

efauth3 said:


> Cut equally from both ends for optimum performance.


True, but the industry standard for run out is measured at the center of the shaft so if your shafts are .006 cutting the ends will not make then .003s but it will make a better overall arrow in both instances.


----------

